# Modulos GSM/GPRS



## nenebluemoon (Mar 10, 2010)

Muy buenas a tod@s, necesito conectar dos elementos vía gsm/gprs, yo soy ingeniero industrial y esto de las telecomunicaciones como que me pilla  bastante descolocao, os explico más o menos lo que quiero hacer, para ver si vosotros me podeis orientar (es un proyecto para el trabajo):
Un radar medirá la velocidad de los vehículos, a este radar se le puede conectar un modulo gsm/gprs, lo que quiero es enviar esa velocidad a un panel para indicar la velociad del vehículo, a este panel también se le puede acoplar un módulo gsm/gprs. Lo que no llego a entender o saber si se puede hacer es que ambos módulos se entiendan, el radar actuaría de emisor y el panel de receptor.

Muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones. 
pd: Estoy abierto a todo tipo de soluciones


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 10, 2010)

Y el gps para que?


----------



## electrodan (Mar 10, 2010)

GP*R*S, no GPS.
De todas formas supongo que para poder conectar eso necesitarás un proveedor de servicios.
Tengo entendido que estos módulos GSM se controlan por RS232 con comandos AT.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 10, 2010)

Oops vi mal.. y un celular tiene un modem como dice electrodan con comandos AT sino sera un modulo tipo celular sin teclas.. que hace lo mismo..


----------



## nenebluemoon (Mar 11, 2010)

Lo que necesito es que ambos dispositivos se comuniquen, no se si podré utilizar estos módulos.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 11, 2010)

Explica la necesidad completa, sino uno sigue por lo que respondes. Porque/para que GPRS? necesitas verlo en un servidor publicado? A que distancia esta el panel del punto de medicion? Que altura tiene el panel con respecto al punto de medicion, entre ellos se ven?


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 11, 2010)

nenebluemoon: Puedes dar la referencia del "radar", del panel de visualizacion y de los
modulos GSM, para tener el cuadro completo ?. Saludos


----------

